# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  بطلان العقد واجازة العقد الباطل

## أم خطاب

بطلان العقد واجازة العقد الباطل
بطلان العقد
مفهوم البطلان وانواعة:
مفهوم البطلان:
البطلان هو الجزاء الذى قررة القانون عند تخلف رآن من ارآان العقد ( التراضى - الشكل فى العقود الشكلية -
المحل - السبب ) او شرط من شروط الصحة (الاهلية - سلامة الارادة ) العقد الباطل هو العقد الذى لا تتوافر فية
مقومات وشروط العقد الصحيح فلا یقوم العقد صحيحا الا اذا استجمع ارآان انعقادة من رضى ومحل وسبب
والشكل فى حالة اشتراط القانون او الاتفاق شكل محدد للانعقاد.
البطلان وعدم النفاذ:
العقد غير النافذ هو عقد صحيح فيما بين اطرفية وینتج اثارة بينهما ولكنة لا ینفذ فى مواجهة الغير والغير هو آل
اجنبى على العقد
البطلان والفسخ:
الفسخ جزاء یرتبة القانون على عدم تنفيذ احد طرفى العقد لا التزامة فا العقد ینشأ صحيح وینتج اثارة بين طرفية
الا ان احد اطرافة لا یقوم تنفيذ التزامة فيكون للمتعاقد الاخر طلب فسخ العقد لكى یتحلل مما علية من التزام
البطلان المطلق والبطلان النسبى
معيار التفرقة :
یستقر الفقة التقليدى على التفرقة بين نوعين من البطلان وهما البطلان النسبى والبطلان المطلق
ومطلق ونسبى با النسبة للنظر الى ارآان العقد من جهة وشروط صحتة العقد من جهة اخرى
1- اذا تخلف احد ارآان العقد آان العقد باطل بطلان مطلق وذلك لخطورة العيب الذى شاب العقد , اما فى حالة
تخلف شرط من شروط الصحة آان البطلان نسبيا وليس مطلق وذلك لان العيب الذى شاب العقد اقل خطورة
ویكون العقد قابل للاصلاح
2- العقد الباطل بطلان مطلق یعتبر غير موجود قانونا فهو والعدم سواء لتخلف رآن او اآثر من ارآان انعقادة
ویتم ذلك اذا انعدم الرضا او تخلف المحل او السبب او آانا غير مشروعين او تخلف شكل العقد اذا اشترط
القانون او الاتفاق شكلا لا انعقادة والعقد الباطل بطلا نسبى یعتبر صحيحا وتترتب علية اثارة الا انة معيب یمكن
ان یقضى ببطلانة
والواقع العملى یثبت یوم بعد یوم الى ان البطلان المطلق والنسبى ینظر من وجهة مغایرة وهى
طبيعة المصلحة محل الحمایة
أ- فا البطلان المطلق یتقرر اذا انطوى ابرام العقد على مخالفة قاعدة تستهدف حمایة مصلحة عامة
ب- ویقرر البطلان النسبى اذا انطوى العقد على مخالفة قاعدة تستهدف حمایة مصلحة عامة
حكم العقد الباطل والعقد القابل للابطال:
1- یقع العقد باطلا اذا تخلف رآن من ارآانة فهو لایقوم اصلا لانة لم ینعقد اصلا ولا وجود لة شرعا ولهذا لا
یرتب اثارا فى الحال و الاستقبال ویجوز لاى من طریفة ولكل ذى مصلحة ان یتمسك ببطلانة والامتناع عن
تنفيذة وللمحكمة ان تقضى ببطلانة من تلقاء نفسها فى اى ولا یقبل الاجازة
2- العقد القابل للابطال او الباطل بطلانا نسبيا هو عقد توافر لة آل ارآانة ولكن تخلف فية شرط من شروط
الصحة ان مثل هذا العقد ینشأ ویلزم اطرافة ویرتب اثارة ولكن یجوز للمتعاقد الذى تقرر البطلان لمصلحتة
بسبب نقص اهليتة او تعيب ارادتة ان یطلب ابطالة
حالات البطلان المطلق:
1- اذا انعدم اذا انعدم الرضا ، آما لو تم ابرام العقد عن طریق شخص عدیم الاهلية غير مميز او مجنون
2- اذا آان المحل غير موجود او مستحيل او غير مشروع او غير معين او غير قابل للتعين
والواقع العملى یثبت اليوم وجود المشتقات من العقود والبيع الوهمى او فيما یسمى اتفاقيات المضاربة الاجلة
3- اذا تخلف السبب او اتسم بعدم المشروعية
4- اذا تخلف الشكل الذى تطلبة القانون آرآن فى العقد، آما هو الحال فى اشتراط الرسمية لابرام الرهن الرسمى
وهبة العقار
5- اذا ورد فى القانون نص خاص یقضى با البطلان المطلق
6- وقد احسنت محمة النقض خيرا وتوفيق با ان یكون البطلان مطلقا با النسبة للاتفاق المخالف لكل قاعدة قانونية
مصحوبة بجزاء جنائى
ویستقر القضاء ایضا على الحكم با ابطال التصرف المبنى على الغش نحو القانون اى اذا آان الغرض منة
الاحتيال على تطبيق القانون للتهرب من حكم یتعلق با النظام العام
حالات البطلان النسبى
1- اذا آان احد المتعاقدین ناقص الاهلية آا الصبى المميز والسفية وذى الغفلة
2- اذا شاب رضاء احد الطرفين عيب من عيوب الارادة وهو الغلط والاآراة والتدليس
3- اذا ورد فى القانون نص خاص یقضى با البطلان النسبى لقعدة آما فى حالة بيع ملك الغير حيث یكون
للمشترى طلب ابطال العقد



المستشار القانوني إبراهيم خليل
بالنقض والدستورية والإدارية العليا
عضو اتحاد المحامين العرب
عضو الجمعية المصرية للقانون الدولي
عضو جمعية الضرائب المصرية


نفقل للفائدة العامة   .... أم خطــــــasـــــاب

----------


## rehabhamza

شكرا لك يا سيدي

----------

